# Stainless Steel Anchor



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

I built an anchor in 1978. It has been hot dipped galvanized a few times. The last time was 2008 and cost $65.00. It needs it again, but now they want $175. So instead I built one out of Stainless Steel for about $100.00.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have always liked SS, and it will last a lifetime.
I don't blame you either, that is robbery for what they wanted to charge you to galvanize, unless a lot of it was shipping both ways.


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

No shipping cost. You can buy a 19-lb Boyles anchor for $65 and it is hot dipped galvanized. I have no ideal why they want so much money. In San Antonio you only have one place, Southwest/*** Galvanizing. My old anchor is 20-lbs and new one is 18-lbs.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I can't claim to remember the cost it was so long ago, but as a young man I sent enough steel to be HDG that the galvanizing company I was using offered me a deer hunting trip. I declined the hunting trip, because from talking to them, I preferred my own lease. 

Basically they were telling you "We don't want to mess with your anchor." My memory has faded, but back then it seems the cost was maybe 20 to 25 cents a pound for finished weight of HDG unistrut channel?


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, I thought the same thing, to small of a job and did not want to mess with it. It's ok, it inspired me and I will never have to worry about having to have it galvanized.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sweet anchor. 

I agree, that was the I really don't want to mess with it price!


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

I thought the $65 in 2008 was the same thing, but I paid it. LOL


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Looks great... my luck I would hang it up in ten foot of water in the winter and have to cut. I bet I know where about a dozen anchors are. lol


----------



## loop (Jan 5, 2007)

Ive had trailer frames and other items galvanized in Houston and theres usually a minimum charge by weight. Last time i checked a few years ago it was 400 lbs minimum but cant remember what the price per lb was. Too bad they wouldnt work with you on a small part. 
Nice work on the new stainless one though


----------



## Stephan boutin (Jul 3, 2015)

Nice work. Question, you use a plasma cutter for your cut?


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

I wish I had a plasma cutter, you may not know this, but you can not use a Oxy-Fuel Cutting Torch on SS. I first tried making a cut with my cut off saw with an abrasive blade. That took way too long and got the SS way too hot. I spent $80 on a diamond coated blade and that did not go as well as I had hoped. A regular 4-1/2" grinder with a 1/8" cut off blade went right through it. I got the flat SS from a scrap yard for a $1 a pound. I did not know if it was 304 or 316 SS and they did not either. After a lot of research, I found out you can tell the difference by looking at the shape of the sparks when you grind it. It was 304 and I used 316 on the rod, which I purchased from metals4you. I was worried about the 304 rusting, but after using it, it has not showed any signs of rusting.


----------



## Stephan boutin (Jul 3, 2015)

When i cut ss plate I use grinder with a 1/16? disk it work pretty good, I really need to buy a plasma cutter, it?s why I was asking you did good on your anchor.


----------



## Stephan boutin (Jul 3, 2015)

Is the picture


----------

